# Google Advertising



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you are using Google Paid Advertising and how effective is it. We just pulled the trigger on a managed account for google advertising, took me a while to do so, but judging by my search habits, I feel it was a smart move. Your comments are appreciated. 

In summary, we hired a google re-seller to research certain headings as they relate to our business in the geographical areas we service. We allocated X amount of dollars per month to it and they guarantee we show up on the first page of a google search should someone be looking for one of our particular services in an area served by us. Its pay per click, so unless somene clicks the link, we dont pay. They claim their buying power with google is better than the cost of the management fee, so its a win win for both of us.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Unless it has been made more specialized ,the pay per click can be be a a waste of money. Knew a guy who tried it a few years back and spent 2,500.00 bucks and it was gone within a hour. What you can do is go to the Google page of your website and claim it. It's free and run my them .When you fill it out somehow your site makes it closer to the top of the search.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I use it, works for me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

You have to be very careful...like a cell phone with out unlimited minutes or data, it will add up QUICK. However, the results can be very good. The key is keeping your search local, no use paying for a guy in California to see your business if he is using google. Search local is the name of the company we use


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

[email protected];1460680 said:


> You have to be very careful...like a cell phone with out unlimited minutes or data, it will add up QUICK. However, the results can be very good. The key is keeping your search local, no use paying for a guy in California to see your business if he is using google. Search local is the name of the company we use


Very true! I have a daily maximum on my campaign otherwise it gets pricy fast!


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

It works well if you manage it correctly. Make sure you set your daily budget. We have landed some high profile accounts this way. The biggest problem with google pay per click is your competition can just keep clicking on your ad and running up your bill. This has happened to us but I feel the benefits outweigh the wasted money.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

XtremeSnowPros;1460683 said:


> It works well if you manage it correctly. Make sure you set your daily budget. We have landed some high profile accounts this way. The biggest problem with google pay per click is your competition can just keep clicking on your ad and running up your bill. This has happened to us but I feel the benefits outweigh the wasted money.


I've heard the opposite. Google recognizes that. I've used the service for snowplowing but so far I have only made what I have spent. Thinking I wont bother next year. Why spend $600 a month just to make the same $600.00 No money lost but not much gained either.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1460693 said:


> I've heard the opposite. Google recognizes that..


 same here.


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

Grassman09;1460693 said:


> I've heard the opposite. Google recognizes that. I've used the service for snowplowing but so far I have only made what I have spent. Thinking I wont bother next year. Why spend $600 a month just to make the same $600.00 No money lost but not much gained either.


I really don't think so. I had my budget wiped out and I can track the location of the clicks through the back end of my website and I had a feeling of who was doing it. I researched how to deal with it but like anything else dealing with google one on one is imposible. Maybe I'm wrong but I am going off personal experience.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

You guys freaked me out...LOL. Just woke up my rep asking her what happens if my competitor keeps clicking. She says google has provisions in place to prevent that.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

XtremeSnowPros;1460703 said:


> I really don't think so. I had my budget wiped out and I can track the location of the clicks through the back end of my website and I had a feeling of who was doing it. I researched how to deal with it but like anything else dealing with google one on one is imposible. Maybe I'm wrong but I am going off personal experience.


Maybe its a Jersey thing then.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1460704 said:


> You guys freaked me out...LOL. Just woke up my rep asking her what happens if my competitor keeps clicking. She says google has provisions in place to prevent that.


What was she doing in bed at 9Am anyhow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Grassman09;1461320 said:


> What was she doing in bed at 9Am anyhow?


Sales call?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL.. Oral Dicktation


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

google works for me very well but I mange my own adwords account. It does not pay off the same when you have to pay another company to do it for you.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

!!!IMPORTANT NOTE!!!!

So we had a very bad experience with a company that was going to do this for us. We paid them a monthly fee and there was not limit to the number of clicks. We got some leads but not worth what we were paying. And it was pretty hit or miss whether our ad showed up according to our key words.

1. We tried to call and cancel they said we needed to supply paper proof of cancellation.
2. We snail mailed a cancellation and it was returned, undeliverable 
3. We emailed saying we tried to mail and no response
4. Called again and phone is disconnected.

We put a stop payment on through our credit card company. Then the phone calls started from this "company".

I am talking everyday for 2-3 hours on end. Pick up the phone, 'Hello" they are *****in we owe them money, we hang up.... 2 seconds later they call again.... this went on and off for like 2 months. They claimed we canceled without proper notice so we still owe them money. Tired blocking the phone number but it was international so we couldn't. Reported them to the police and apparently we weren't the only company to get this same issue.

I don't remember the name, i will look it up tomorrow to everyone knows. something with Chrome in the name i think.

BE CAREFUL

On a positive note we do out owe Pay per click ads through google directly now and they work great. We just pre-upload money and when it runs out we either upload more or not. Saves us getting a huge bill.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://goplow.com/sales-marketing/make-your-clicks-count-safeguard-online-search-advertising.html


----------

